

One in three college seniors don't buy textbooks because of their price  - ilamont
http://chronicle.com/article/Students-Get-Savvier-About/136827/?cid=wc&utm_source=wc&utm_medium=en

======
mathattack
It seems like a general need as well as price. I used to buy every textbook
(even the optional) but in hindsight, I was never held to anything in the
optionals. The course packs were the real value added content.

